# Question about temperatures/ new pc build.



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi!

I just finished a new pc build everything went fine while building it.
The case is fractal design r4 (windowed side-panel.)

I am using Real Temp to monitor the temps while playing games.
On the Cpu the temperatures can climb to *65-72 C* (no overcklocking). 
I thought the h60 v2 could cool better than this? The gfx card can climb to *76-80 C*

Are these temperatures normal or am I doing anything wrong?
I have tried re-seating the heatsink several times using artic silver 5 with no result. Maybe the airflow could be improved , but i dont want to mount any fans on the top of the case.

I mounted the two 140 mm fans as intake in the front and I am using a corsair h60 v2 as cpu cooler on ivy bridge 3770K (motherboard is gigabyte UD5H) The rear fan on the radiator is set to blow the air out from the case.The gfx card is asus geforce 670 direct cu oc version. 
I am a bit concerned with the temps as they tend to climb quite high while playing games...


thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You liquid cooled your GPU as well?

Just for future knowledge liquid cooling vs. standard air cooling offers no extra benefit and you only run the risk of leaks.

Download HWMonitor and post a screenshot of that.

HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

Take screenshots of the OC running, the OC removed, at an idle and gaming.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Also, ensure the pump(s) is *not* using PWM, that's fine for the radiator fan(s) only.

Airflow can be a big problem when using liquid cooling (and to a lesser extent, tower cooling), motherboard components may get very hot, very fast, without the equivalent of the airflow provided by the stock or 3rd party topflow (down draught) coolers.

Vented, not windowed, side panels might help - but it's *very* difficult to judge airflow; _sometimes_, reversing the case fan directions can reduce general temperatures.

(Sometimes I wonder whether tower/water cooling is promoted heavily so that their makers' can also sell RAM and Northbridge coolers too ... )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The h60 v2 is for the CPU only and has no effect on the GPU's cooling needs.
And, as noted above, liquid offers no advantages over air for normal use.
76-80C is not excessively hot for a GPU under high demand.
65-72 C on the CPU is approaching uncomfortable.
Have you tried using the OEM CPU heatsiink fan?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
The two included front & rear mounted140mm case fans should be plenty for good front to rear airflow.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you certain the monitor application your're using is accurate? What does BIOS say for idle temps?

Only other possibility, the H60 is installed incorrectly; most likely the waterblock is not making good contact to the chip face. 

The H60 should keep the CPU temp within 10C° of ambient at idle and within 20C° or so when gaming.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You liquid cooled your GPU as well?
> 
> Just for future knowledge liquid cooling vs. standard air cooling offers no extra benefit and you only run the risk of leaks.
> 
> ...


Ok , just did a test while gaming and then at idle.
The "hardware monitor" seems to show a bit lower temps compared to "real temp."

Real temp shows 10C more using version 3.70.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Are you certain the monitor application your're using is accurate? What does BIOS say for idle temps?
> 
> Only other possibility, the H60 is installed incorrectly; most likely the waterblock is not making good contact to the chip face.
> 
> The H60 should keep the CPU temp within 10C° of ambient at idle and within 20C° or so when gaming.


I am not sure of anything , but I tried re-seating the heatsink several times...
And the temperatures didnt make any difference at all. Maybe I should try again , but i doubt that would help...

I updated bios to latest... But the readings in bios seems to be a bit lower than real temp and core temp ... Its hard to do any stress-test in bios.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They look normal to me. A tad high on the idle temps but that may be due to a bad case.

Make and model number of your case? How many fans do you have?

Go into the BIOS and look at the temps in there. Only the BIOS will give correct temps, however I have a feeling HWMonitor has it dead on.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

I think Its kind of a mystery... The ambient temps are cool , I have re-seated the heatsink many times... Tried different combinations on the other case fans...

The temps should be better than this...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

To what headers do you have the res fan and pump connected? The fan should be on the 4pin CPU_Fan header and the pump on a spare 3pin. This should keep the pump at a relatively constant 2200 RPM and the res fan adjusted with CPU temp (and thus temperature of the coolant).


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They look normal to me. A tad high on the idle temps but that may be due to a bad case.
> 
> Make and model number of your case? How many fans do you have?
> 
> Go into the BIOS and look at the temps in there. Only the BIOS will give correct temps, however I have a feeling HWMonitor has it dead on.


The case is fractal design r4 --> see image.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

gcavan said:


> To what headers do you have the res fan and pump connected? The fan should be on the 4pin CPU_Fan header and the pump on a spare 3pin. This should keep the pump at a relatively constant 2200 RPM and the res fan adjusted with CPU temp (and thus temperature of the coolant).



Yes , thats exactly the configuration i got.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Morriswald said:


> The case is fractal design r4 --> see image.


The bios only shows all cores together at an average temperature so its hard to tell... but its a bit less in bios.


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Should I try re-seating the heatsink again?

I am getting a bit bored of cleaning the termpal paste and trying to re-seat it all the time... with no result...


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

how the cooling is setup --> see image


----------



## Morriswald (Jul 26, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They look normal to me. A tad high on the idle temps but that may be due to a bad case.
> 
> Make and model number of your case? How many fans do you have?
> 
> Go into the BIOS and look at the temps in there. Only the BIOS will give correct temps, however I have a feeling HWMonitor has it dead on.


I checked the idle temps in bios and its lower even at 3900 ghz 

32-33 C ? Real Temp showing 38-41C in windows 7 and that 1600 ghz??


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

32-33 sounds much more realistic, if not still a bit high. Mid 40s may be normal for a stock Intel cooler, but I would make the manufacturer eat any aftermarket cooler (liquid or air) that produced temps like that.

By the way, what do the fan/pump RPMs read in BIOS? I like to see the pump running around 2000-2200 and the Corsair res fan around 1000+/-.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

always trust the BIOS over software, the windows speed is when the cpu is throttling down to save energy, the BIOS shows the full speed.

enclosed water cooling offers no better reduction in temps than air cooling, infact the noctua nh-d14 air cooler is far superior to most enclosed water coolers such as the corsair h80.

As gcavan said the pump should be about 2000 or slightly over for optimum working.


----------

